# Dakine Low Roller Question



## ToyStory (Jul 5, 2012)

Afternoon All,

I have used the search function, was helpful but i need a more accurate answer before purchasing a dakine low roller 157 or 165.

I will be going overseas for 1 month of boarding. I would like to pack the following.

x2 150cm snowboards
x2 binding
x1 jacket
x1 pants
x10 pairs of socks
x2 pairs of thermals
x1 helmet
x1 goggles
x1 gloves
x2 jumpers
x1 jeans
x1 pair of size 8 boots
x10 boxers shorts

Will i be able to fit all the above in a 157 or should i be getting a 165cm.

For people that are wondering why am packing everything in 1 bag. Is because i don't a separate bag for all my clothing because i think i will be over the 25KG limit.

Regards
Toystory


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Just get the High Roller. More room.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ToyStory said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I have used the search function, was helpful but i need a more accurate answer before purchasing a dakine low roller 157 or 165.
> 
> ...


Yes, you'll be able to fit all of that stuff in, but:
1. You're going to be pushing 55 lbs (bindings are heavy!)
2. you might want to rethink putting your helmet in a big, heavy board bag.

I travel with a Low roller 165 and once I have my boots, socks, shell and armor, I am usually at the limit already. I can usually sneak stuff back into the bag after they weigh it, but this is impossible at some airports where the agents can handle oversize baggage right at the kiosk (Atlanta has a separate loading point for oversize bags).

They throw those bags around, and ~40 lbs of weight crashing onto the top/side/whatever of your helmet over and over again might reduce its effectiveness if you have the single impact type helmet that has compressed styrofoam.

I usually hook my helmet to one of my carry-ons. When i visited Bermuda, I carried a separate bag with nothing but two motorcycle helmets inside it to make sure that they did not get abused (foreigners can only drive scooters in Bermuda).


----------



## ToyStory (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank for your help. I went ahead and purchased a Dakine 165 low roller. Fits everything very well.

Regards
ToyStory


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ToyStory said:


> Thank for your help. I went ahead and purchased a Dakine 165 low roller. Fits everything very well.
> 
> Regards
> ToyStory



you might want to check out the "Flying with Your Board" Sticky on this forum as well. Airlines have some strange & inconsistent rules about snowboard bags. One being,.. Yes you can _fit_ all that into the roller, but *now* it's considered oversized "Luggage" and you could be charged a _fortune_ to fly it.

Apparently many airlines will let you fly boards, boots, & bindings in the bag without charging (much) extra, but as soon as you pack clothing in it,.. BAM!!! It's luggage & you get hit with Fees up the Wahzooo!! Check that sticky first. I can't imagine how astronomical those fees would be for international flights!!


----------

